# Glock 19 - conversion to S&W 40?



## ronmail65

Does anyone know if this is possible? Has anyone ever done this?

If so, is it as simple as new spring, barrel and magazine? If it's not that simple, I wouldn't do it. What about cost for these parts?


----------



## Cat

norecoil Fire Dragon Pacific National Shooting recoil buffers, comp. barrels
Bar-Sto Precision Machine
KKM Precision :: Reliable and Accurate Custom Pistol Barrel Manufacturer
6.8 remington by Jarvis Inc.
StormLake | Barrels built for accuracy
Olympic Arms, Inc. - Home


----------



## rgrundy

The diameter of the case head of the 40 is bigger so it won't be an inexpensive project.


----------



## VAMarine

Unless I'm mistaken, while you can change a .40 to a 9mm, you can't change a 9mm to a .40. While the guns are about the same size, the interior dimensions of the 9mm will not handle the .40. Take a look at those links Cat posted, you won't find a single .40cal barrel for a Glock 19.


----------



## DJ Niner

The only way to make this work is to get a full .40 caliber top half (barrel and slide assembly) of the same length, and a .40 ejector housing for the frame. Assuming your 9mm is a later-production 3-pin frame, a new .40 top end and ejector housing would turn it into a .40. 

As said above, the breechface on a 9mm slide is too narrow to allow a .40 case to slide up and sit against the breechface at all, so a new slide and barrel is required to make this work.


----------



## ronmail65

VAMarine said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, while you can change a .40 to a 9mm, you can't change a 9mm to a .40. While the guns are about the same size, the interior dimensions of the 9mm will not handle the .40. Take a look at those links Cat posted, you won't find a single .40cal barrel for a Glock 19.


Thanks for all the posts!

Based on the above, it sounds like I got it backwards.


----------

